# Meetings > Workshops >  Κατασκευη ΟΜΝΙ

## jchr

Την Παρασκευη 23-12-2005 και ωρα 17:00 στην εδρα του συλλογου
θα κατασκευασουμε κεραιες omni
οποιος θελει κεραια, να φερει μαζι του 1 μετρο aircom plus και ενα Ν-type male για RG-213.
Να σημειωθει οτι ο συγκεκριμενος τυπος κεραιας εχει λειτουργησει περισσοτερο ως ραδιοφαρος και λιγοτερο για χρηση AP

----------


## ngia

> Να σημειωθει οτι ο συγκεκριμενος τυπος κεραιας εχει λειτουργησει περισσοτερο ως ραδιοφαρος και λιγοτερο για χρηση AP


Επειδή το κέρδος είναι 7dbi, με περισσότερα στοιχεία, αλλά με μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια κατασκευής, θα δώσει μεγαλύτερο κέρδος και άρα θα κάνει και για AP.(σε περιοχές χωρίς κάλυψη οι omni, σε περιοχές με πολλά ap προτιμάμε sector)

----------


## netsailor

Κρατήστε μου μια θέση

----------


## Vigor

Θα είμαι κι εγώ εκεί να *δώ* και να *μάθω*.

Θα φέρω και το μέτρο Aircom+ μου.

----------


## spirosco

Θα ερθω κι εγω μια βολτα (πιο πολυ για να αγχωσω τον jchr  ::  -ξερει αυτος...χοχο )

----------


## acoul

Μπράβο Γιάννη !!!

----------


## argi

@jchr

Φτιάξαμε τα καλούπια που λέγαμε?
Επίσης μήπως είναι ευκολο κάποιος να πάρει καμια δεκαριά connectors για να μην τρέχουμε... δεν πρέπει να έχουν πάνω απο 1,5-2 ευρώ ο καθένας...

Για να μην φέρνει ο καθένας το μέτρο του μπορώ να φέρω εγώ aircom+ για όποιον χρειάζεται... Ακόμα κι αν δεν είμαι εγώ εκεί μπορεί κάποιος να περάσει από το σπίτι να του δώσω καμια 30αριά μέτρα...


@rg!

----------


## igna

Αν και εχω φιαξει μια omni θα προσπαθησω να ειμαι εκει. Υπαρχει τροπος να της μετρησουμε αν ειναι σωστες??

----------


## bany

Φιλοι,
Θα κανω τα αδυνατα δυνατα να ερθω και εγω. Συμφωνω να παρει καποιος λιγα μετρα καλωδιο παραπανω και ας το πληρωσουμε ευχαριστως.
Χερετισματα

----------


## alg0

Mαλλον θα ερ8ω και εγω... απευθειας απο επαρχεια, αρα μαλλον δε θα εχω connectora και aircom+

Oποιος μπορει να ξηγηθει ας στειλει ενα PM

----------


## argi

Είπαμε καλώδιο θα υπάρχει για όλους οπότε μην αγχώνεστε... θα κοιτάξω μήπως κανονίσω και connectors και ξεμπερδευουμε...

@rg!

----------


## lambrosk

Εγινε κάτι δυστυχώς δεν πρόλαβα ενώ ήθελα να έρθω ... μήπως περίσεψε καμία κατασκευή ? με το αζιμίωτο δηλαδή για φάρο , για αναζήτηση BB θέλω μια να υπάρχει...

----------


## argi

> Εγινε κάτι δυστυχώς δεν πρόλαβα ενώ ήθελα να έρθω ... μήπως περίσεψε καμία κατασκευή ? με το αζιμίωτο δηλαδή για φάρο , για αναζήτηση BB θέλω μια να υπάρχει...


Χαλάρωσε... την Παρασκευή ειναι το workshop...

@rg!

----------


## lambrosk

Α καλά είχα την εντύπωση ότι ήταν σήμερα, θα ρθω τότεσές....

----------


## argi

Ti έγινε βρε παιδιά... βρήκε κανένας connectors... ??? Είπαμε καλώδιο υπάρχει... ας κάνει και κάποιος ένα κόπο για connectors να μην ψαχνόμαστε...

@rg!

----------


## katsaros_m

παρασκευη 4.30 θα ανηκσω την λεσχη
διστιχος δεν καταφερα να φτιαξω καλουπι θα το φτιαξω επιτοπου
παρακαλω να ερθεται στην ωρα σας
κονεκτορες πρεπει να φερει καποιος για ολους.

----------


## alg0

Tελικα θα βρει κανεις connectores ? Διαφορετικα προσωπικα τρωω ακυρο, μιας και ελεγα να σας ερθω απευθειας στην Καλιθεα απο επαρχεια...

clap , alg0

----------


## bedrock

ξέρει κανείς κανένα μαγαζί που μπορούμε να πάμε να πάρουμε?

----------


## ngia

> ξέρει κανείς κανένα μαγαζί που μπορούμε να πάμε να πάρουμε?


o Φανός στην Κάνιγκος, στην πρώτη παράλληλη της στουρνάρη

----------


## Vigor

Mόλις βρήκα και την καρτούλα του:



```
ΦΑΝΟΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ
ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ ΕΙΔΗ & ΕΞΑΡΤΗΜΑΤΑ
ΣΟΛΩΜΟΥ 39 10682
ΤΗΛ.: 210-3828748
```

  ::

----------


## alg0

Κανενα νεο με τους connectores (θελω 2 plz)

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Εγω μάλλον θα περάσω. Στα σχέδια την έχω μια omni για μελλοντική χρήση, αν περισέψει και για μένα θα με κάνετε χαρούμενο.  ::  Όπως και να 'χει θα περάσω για την εμπειρία.

----------


## Vigor

Mην ξεχάσετε να φέρετε κολλητήρια, καλάι, κοπίδι, κόφτη καλωδίων, και κανά πολύμπριζο, αλλιώς θα κοιτιέστε...  ::

----------


## argi

> Tελικα θα βρει κανεις connectores ? Διαφορετικα προσωπικα τρωω ακυρο, μιας και ελεγα να σας ερθω απευθειας στην Καλιθεα απο επαρχεια...
> 
> clap , alg0


Αν έρθεις καλλιθέα μάλλον θα έχεις πρόβλημα... Έχουμε μετακομήσει Αμερικής 17, 4os όροφοςΣύνταγμα 

@rg!

----------


## alg0

> Αν έρθεις καλλιθέα μάλλον θα έχεις πρόβλημα... Έχουμε μετακομήσει Αμερικής 17, 4os όροφος Σύνταγμα 
> @rg!


Τοτε φροντιστε κατι για την παραπληροφοριση του :
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8130

----------


## argi

http://www.awmn.net/?id=association

Αυτό μάλλον δεν το πρόσεξε κανείς... πάντως αν πας στην πρωτη σελίδα στο "σωματείο" είναι η σωστή διευθυνση και οδηγίες...

@rg!

----------


## Vigor

> Τοτε φροντιστε κατι για την παραπληροφοριση του :
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8130


Έλα ένας mod, ας το ξε-stickάρει...

Ή ας ενημερωθούν οι οδηγίες που περιέχονται στα παραπάνω 2 posts από τους δημιουργούς τους/κάποιον mod...

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> Αν έρθεις καλλιθέα μάλλον θα έχεις πρόβλημα... Έχουμε μετακομήσει Αμερικής 17, 4os όροφος Σύνταγμα 
> @rg!
> 
> 
> Τοτε φροντιστε κατι για την παραπληροφοριση του :
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8130





> http://www.awmn.net/?id=association
> 
> Αυτό μάλλον δεν το πρόσεξε κανείς... πάντως αν πας στην πρωτη σελίδα στο "σωματείο" είναι η σωστή διευθυνση και οδηγίες...
> 
> @rg!


Είχε επισημανθεί και εδώ αλλά αν δεν ακούνε....  ::   ::  
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... %F2#203438

αλλά και εδώ  ::   ::  
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 2&start=15

----------


## Vigor

Κύριοι mods...Έγερσις!  ::

----------


## dti

Τώρα είναι απασχολημένοι με τον MAuVE...  ::  
Άλλη φορά, ίσως του χρόνου...

----------


## jchr

ο φιλτατος vigor εχει δικιο φερτε και κανα εργαλιο , σημερα καναμε κατι αντιστοιχο σπιτι μου με τα παιδια της ανατολικης αττικης... τα αποτελεσματα ηταν πολυ καλα...
Αλλα υπηρξε προβλημα με τα εργαλια...
Οποιος μπορει ας φερει κοφτη, κοπιδι - φαλτσετα, κολλητιρι απο 60watt - 100watt, καλαι ...
θα προσπαθησω να φερω σωληνες ηλεκτρολογικες κουβιδι 20αρες και 16αρες και κολλα pvc ( για πλαστικες σωληνες υδραυλικου ) οποιος μπορει ας φερει κι απο δαυτες , υπολογιζετε καθε τριμετρη σωληνα για τρεις κεραιες...

----------


## fotis

Κατα 90% θα έρθω μαζί με μερικά υλικά (κολητήρι-καλαι κολλα κλπ)
Καιρό λεω να φτιάξω μια οmni.. αντε να το κάνουμε παρέα.[/list]

----------


## mojiro

χαρακας, (μετρηση αποστασεων)
μαρκαδορος, (σημειωση για το που θα κοπουν)
αναπτηρας, (για να κοβετε πιο ευκολα το καλοδιο χωρις να συμαδευτε τον πυρηνα)
κουζινομαχαιρο, (για να κοβετε χωρις να... -//- )
πενσα, (για να κρατατε το καλοδιο)
μιτοτσιμπιδο, (το ιδιο... )
σωληνας, (για σωμα)
σιλικονη, (για μονωση)
ταπες (το ιδιο... )
κολητηρια,
καλαι
κονεκτορες

αυτα μου χρειαστηκαν εμενα σημερα!

----------


## lambrosk

Ανάποδα λοιπόν την ξεκινήσαμε:
Πρώτα έπρεπε να μπουν τα υλικά να παρθουν ανα άτομο , ή να μοιραστούν ομαδικά τι θα πάρει ποιος, 
Μετά έπρεπε να λέγαμε πόσα υλικά έχουμε ή πόσα ατομα θα μαζευτούμε για να πάρουμε αντίστοιχα 
πόσο κοστίζουν
και με την ευκαιρεία να τραβάγαμε και λεπτομερείς φωτό , και να κάναμε ενα live tutorial.  ::  

Δεν πειράζει Next time... 
Εγω δεν θα μπορέσω, μάλλον εκτός και αν έρθω τελικά νωρίς με τα εργαλεία μου και τα υλικά μου και την κάνω κατά τις 6 το αργότερο...

----------


## dimkasta

Και καμιά φωτογραφική για κανένα DIY at home οδηγό....  ::

----------


## Vigor

*Ευχαριστούμε όλοι τον jchr* για τον χρόνο του και την καθοδήγησή του στην κατασκευή των χειροποίητων omni.

Όσοι παρευρέθησαν στο σημερινό workshop και ασχολήθηκαν, έφυγαν από την Έδρα του Συλλόγου και με μια omni ιδιοκατασκευή ανά χείρας.  ::  

Το εγχείρημα, χωρίς να έχει κάποια ιδιαίτερη δυσκολία, δεδομένου της ύπαρξης των απαραίτητων εργαλείων, φάνηκε πραγματοποιήσιμο εν τέλει.

Την παράσταση έκλεψε το - rather unusual - κολλητήρι του Aχιλλέα (AV).  ::  

Πάντα τέτοια, ώστε να δούμε και περισσότερες πράσινες καρφιτσούλες στο WiND  ::

----------


## acoul

1 εικόνα = 1000 λέξεις: Internet,Wireless

**Edit: Ενημερώθηκε το παραπάνω link

----------


## argi

Συγχαρητήρια και πραγματικά λυπάμαι που έφτασα μέχρι εκεί και δεν μπορεσα να έρθω... ΑV kai Afanas ετοιμαστείτε να μας κάνετε ένα ιδιαίτερο κατ' οίκον εμένα και του nikolo μέσα στα Χριστούγεννα... εργαλεία υπάρχουν αλλά χρειαζόμαστε την εμπειρία σας...

Και πάλι μπραβο...

@rg!

----------


## nvak

> Συγχαρητήρια και πραγματικά λυπάμαι που έφτασα μέχρι εκεί και δεν μπορεσα να έρθω...


Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και σε σένα Αργύρη που ανέλαβες και πραγματοποίησες την μεταφορά των καθισμάτων χάνοντας το fest  ::

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> Συγχαρητήρια και πραγματικά λυπάμαι που έφτασα μέχρι εκεί και δεν μπορεσα να έρθω...
> 
> 
> Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και σε σένα Αργύρη που ανέλαβες και πραγματοποίησες την μεταφορά των καθισμάτων χάνοντας το fest


Λίγα λόγια πολύ μουσική ο ArgiFM

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> Συγχαρητήρια και πραγματικά λυπάμαι που έφτασα μέχρι εκεί και δεν μπορεσα να έρθω...
> 
> 
> Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και σε σένα Αργύρη που ανέλαβες και πραγματοποίησες την μεταφορά των καθισμάτων χάνοντας το fest


...και πριν από αυτό σήκωνε δύο πιάτα στην ΕΕΧΙ !!!

----------


## lambrosk

> Συγχαρητήρια και πραγματικά λυπάμαι που έφτασα μέχρι εκεί και δεν μπορεσα να έρθω...* ΑV kai Afanas ετοιμαστείτε να μας κάνετε ένα ιδιαίτερο κατ' οίκον εμένα και του nikolo μέσα στα Χριστούγεννα...* εργαλεία υπάρχουν αλλά χρειαζόμαστε την εμπειρία σας...
> 
> Και πάλι μπραβο...
> 
> @rg!


 + lambrosk στο ιδιαίτερο...  ::

----------


## spirosco

Μπραβο παιδια. Συγχωρεστε με που δεν μπορεσα να περασω αφου τελειωσα στις 12 το βραδυ απο τη δουλεια.
Αντε να σηκωνει ο κοσμακης ap's λεμε  ::

----------


## fon_hussan

Συγχαρητήρια για το ωραίο/χαλαρό workshop στον jchr, και τον ευχαριστούμε για την όρεξη και τον ελεύθερο χρόνο του.

Ελπίζω να συνεχιστούν/γίνουν νέα workshops και με το νέο έτος.

Τέλος κάποιος να "μαγγώσει" τον φώτο-accoul που πάλι έκανε το φώτο ρεπορτάζ του.

Κώστας

----------


## jchr

Θα ηθελα να σας ευχαριστησω για την συμετοχη και την ορεξη για την κατασκευη της εν λογο κεραιας..
Στη διαθεση σας για οποιαδηποτε απορια εχετε..
Επισης περιμενω αναφορες για την λειτουργια της.
Τελος να πω, οτι καλο ειναι να γινετε συχνοτερα αυτο (workshop) με διαφορα θεματα , ετσι μαθαινουμε ολοι και κραταμε επιπεδο στις διαπροσωπικες μας σχεσεις.

----------


## argi

Γιάννη μπορείς να δημοσιευσεις κάποια σημαντικά data σχετικά με το πως φτιάχνουμε την κεραία όπως
α) διαστάσεις των κομματιών (και καποιο σχεδιάκι αν γίνεται...)
β) ειδικά χαρακτηριστικά για το aircom+
γ) πόσα κομματάκια ισοδυναμούν θεωρητικά με πόσα db κλπ...
δ) ότι άλλο χρειάζεται για να το φτιάξουμε κατ' οίκον...

@rg!

----------


## AV

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στο «ΚΑΘΗΓΗΤΗ» του workshop πρώτα από όλα…

Επίσης ένα ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια για το κλητήρι μου.

Η εμπειρία ήταν πολύ καλή και ευχαρίστως να διοργανώσουμε και ένα τοπικό workshop για όποιους θέλουν από την περιοχή και όχι μόνο.

Σήμερα τελείωσα και την κατασκευή της βάσης όπως φαίνεται στις φωτογραφίες που ακολουθούν.

----------


## argi

Πολύ ομορφη... κ.κ.Καθηγητές ορίστε μέρα και ώρα να κάνουμε το τοπικό mini-workshop για τους μετεξεταστεους μαθητές... (argi, nikolo, lambrosk) 

Αχιλλέα... σωλήνα σαν αυτό που έχεις που μπορούμε να βρούμε για να την προστατευσουμε? τι μήκος έχει συνολικά?

@rg!

----------


## ngia

> Στη διαθεση σας για οποιαδηποτε απορια εχετε..
> Επισης περιμενω αναφορες για την λειτουργια της.
> Τελος να πω, οτι καλο ειναι να γινετε συχνοτερα αυτο (workshop) με διαφορα θεματα , ετσι μαθαινουμε ολοι και κραταμε επιπεδο στις διαπροσωπικες μας σχεσεις.


Δάσκαλε να το ξανακάνουμε..
Έβγαλα τις διαστάσεις της αγοραστής ομνι, θα μπορούσε να γίνει κατασκευαστικά.Το καλό που χει είναι ότι είναι συμμετρική.
Καταλαβαίνει κανείς πως δουλεύει?

----------


## ta03

Ας ρωτησουμε τον winner για το πως δουλευει.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Afanas

Η εν λογο omni δουλευει αψογα στο access point μου  ::   ::  Αντικατέστησε προς το παρόν μια σεκτορ κεραία (maxrad 15db 90 μοιρες).
Σε πελάτη μου σε απόσταση 3.4Κμ το σήμα επεσε από - 65 σε -67,-68 αλλα το bandwidth είναι περρίππου το ίδιο  ::   ::  


<Ενα μεγααααααααααααλο ευχαριστώ στον δασκαλό μας>  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jchr

> ... Καταλαβαίνει κανείς πως δουλεύει?


παλι θα με βαλεις να διαβαζω...  ::   ::  

Afanas ευχαριστω για το feedback

----------


## jchr

Εφτιαξα ενα οδηγο κατασκευης...

----------


## Vigor

*ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!*  ::

----------


## nvak

> Έβγαλα τις διαστάσεις της αγοραστής ομνι, θα μπορούσε να γίνει κατασκευαστικά.Το καλό που χει είναι ότι είναι συμμετρική.


Τα ορειχάλκινα και πλαστικά εξαρτήματα είναι κατασκευασμένα όλα σε ρεβόλβερ. 
Εγώ πάντως πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να προτιμήσουμε και να καθιερώσουμε τις σχισμοκεραίες και όχι τις ομνι. 
Ειναι επιτυχημένες, και έχουν συνολικό κόστος ομαδικής κατασκευής περίπου 40€ με υλικό αλουμίνιο και κοπή laser.

Εκπέμπουν σε οριζόντια πόλωση με γωνία εκπομπής περίπου 180 μοιρών.

----------


## Ernest0x

Κι εγώ προτείνω να γίνει επίδειξη κατασκευής σχισμοκεραίας από κάποιον καλό στο είδος.

----------


## lambrosk

Το κόστος των 40 € για πόσα minimum κομμάτια μιλάμε Νίκο?

----------


## ngia

> Εγώ πάντως πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να προτιμήσουμε και να καθιερώσουμε τις σχισμοκεραίες και όχι τις ομνι. 
> Ειναι επιτυχημένες, και έχουν συνολικό κόστος ομαδικής κατασκευής περίπου 40€ με υλικό αλουμίνιο και κοπή laser.
> 
> Εκπέμπουν σε οριζόντια πόλωση με γωνία εκπομπής περίπου 180 μοιρών.


Όντως.
Έχει κέρδος 15dBi και άνοιγμα 3db κοντά στις 120 μοιρες, πολύ αιχμηρό διάγραμμα στο κατακόρυφο επίπεδο που επιτρέπει να φωτίζεις μια περιοχή και να μην απλώνεται το σήμα μακρύτερα. (αν τις γυρίσεις 90 μοιρες είναι πιο κατευθυντικές από ένα κάτοπτρο!!)
Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι τέτοιες κεραίες θα βάλουν τα δημοτικά δίκτυα.
Άνοιξε ένα θέμα σχετικό να δεις πόσοι ενδιαφέρονται Νίκο.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Εγώ πάντως πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να προτιμήσουμε και να καθιερώσουμε τις σχισμοκεραίες και όχι τις ομνι. 
> Ειναι επιτυχημένες, και έχουν συνολικό κόστος ομαδικής κατασκευής περίπου 40€ με υλικό αλουμίνιο και κοπή laser.
> 
> Εκπέμπουν σε οριζόντια πόλωση με γωνία εκπομπής περίπου 180 μοιρών.
> 
> 
> Όντως.
> ...


Είναι ανάλογα την περιοχή που βρίσκεται ο κόμβος. Μία τέτοια κεραία θα βόλευε σε σημεία που δεν χρειάζεται κάλυψη 360 μοίρες δηλαδή σε κόμβους που βρίσκονται σε πλαγιές λόφων ή βουνών, ή κλεισμένους εντελώς από κάποια κατεύθυνση.

Βέβαια θα υπάρξουν κάποιοι αχόρταγοι φασματοφάγοι που θα φτιάξουν *τρεις* τετοιες κεραίες και θα σηκώσουν τρία AP, δείχνοντας το πόσο πολύ "σέβονται" τους γειτονές τους με πρόφαση ότι το φάσμα και το backbone πρέπει πάση θυσία να καταναλώνεται πάντα στο μέγιστο..

Btw, και μία omni 15dbi αν την γυρίσεις στο πλάι (οριζόντια) θα εκπέμπει μπρός πίσω σαν φάρος σε ένα εύρος περίπου όσο ένα κάτοπτρο.

----------


## lambrosk

> Βέβαια θα υπάρξουν κάποιοι αχόρταγοι φασματοφάγοι που θα φτιάξουν *τρεις* τετοιες κεραίες και θα σηκώσουν τρία AP, δείχνοντας το πόσο πολύ "σέβονται" τους γειτονές τους *με πρόφαση ότι το φάσμα και το backbone πρέπει πάση θυσία να καταναλώνεται πάντα στο μέγιστο..*
> 
> *Btw, και μία omni 15dbi αν την γυρίσεις στο πλάι (οριζόντια) θα εκπέμπει μπρός πίσω σαν φάρος σε ένα εύρος περίπου όσο ένα κάτοπτρο.*


Αν της οριζόντιας όμνι της δίναμε και κίνηση θα χαμε ένα στυλ ραντάρ....  ::   ::  για να μην αφήσουμε καμιά συχνότητα.....  ::  

Χαίρομαι βρε acinonyx που βλέπω που και που κάποιον να λέει κάποια πράγματα όπως εσύ...  ::

----------


## spidercode

τελείωσα και εγώ την κατασκευή της βάσης όπως φαίνεται στις φωτογραφίες που ακολουθούν.

----------


## vmanolis

Ερώτηση :
Για πότε υπάρχει πρόβλεψη να γίνει το επόμενο workshop κατασκευής omni;  ::   ::  
Υπάρχει αρκετό ενδιαφέρον απ' ότι ακούω από τον κόσμο και νομίζω χρειάζεται και μια omni για τα γραφεία του Συλλόγου (έτσι τουλάχιστον έλεγαν οι παλιοί την προηγούμενη Τετάρτη στα γραφεία του Συλλόγου, ότι δηλαδή έφτιαξε ο καθένας μια omni για... τον εαυτό του και τέρμα).  ::

----------


## mojiro

στο συλλογο ας μπει καποια ποιο δυνατη κεραια οπως η slotted.
θσ συμφερει και λογο της περιορισμενης θεας της ταρατσας.

----------


## nc

Just FYI:

http://wireless.gumph.org/articles/homemadeomni.html

----------


## RF

> Ref 
> http://wireless.gumph.org/articles/homemadeomni.html
> http://wlan.eridu.net/projects/gumph-smarm-omni.html
> 
> 
> Καλες κατασκευες...

----------


## nc

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jchr στον οδηγό κατασκευής
> 
> 
> Ref 
> http://wireless.gumph.org/articles/homemadeomni.html
> http://wlan.eridu.net/projects/gumph-smarm-omni.html
> 
> Καλες κατασκευες...


Οκ, δεν τον διάβασα μιας και ήμουνα παρόν, sorry.

...

----------


## aprin

Μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε και καλώδιο LMR400 ή έχει διαφορά από το Aircom plus?

----------


## jungle traveller

θα ερθω και εγω!!

----------


## lambrosk

Πότε?  ::

----------


## Montechristos

> θα ερθω και εγω!!


χα jungle έχει γίνει ήδη (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) το 'σεμινάριο'  ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Τώωωωωωωωρα......



το θέμα είναι να ξαναγίνει....  ::

----------


## nvak

Το επόμενο πρέπει να είναι για σχισμοκεραίες. 
Μπορώ να αναλάβω να φέρω κομμένα τα υλικά.

----------


## alg0

Ναι ακουγεται καλη ιδεα



Να προσθεσω και απλα μια εμπειρια , πειρα ενα πρωι τις οδηγειες, υλικα, κολητηρι ταναλια κτλ κτλ και εκανα workshop στους μαθητες μου (ειμαι καθ. πληροφ. σε λυκειο) και τα παιδια φτιαξαν μια πολυ καλη ομνι

----------


## jagon

> θα ερθω και εγω!!


Λοιπόν, επειδή άργησες λίγο για αυτό το workshop, θες να το κανονίσουμε για Λάρισα?

Έχουμε ετοιμάσει αρκετά κομματάκια καλωδίου ήδη, αλλά θέλουμε μερικά ακόμα. Δεν έχουμε κολλήσει τίποτα. Στην επόμενη αγορά aircom+ (ελπίζω να έφερε ένα μαγαζί εδώ, που περίμενε παραγγελία) και σωλήνα, να σου κρατήσω ένα μέτρο??  ::  

Υπάρχουν έτοιμα "καλούπια" για το κόψιμο, δε χρειάζεται να μετράς με χάρακα/παχύμετρο κάθε φορά  ::  (φωτογραφίες για τους υπόλοιπους, μόλις βρω σοβαρή ψηφιακή).

----------


## jungle traveller

Ενοειτε!!!!Μονο παρε με ενα τηλ να μου το πεις.(οχι pm γιατι μπορει να μην το δω)

----------


## jagon

Ok. Μόλις τα αγοράσουμε όλα και μαζέψουμε τα εργαλεία σε ένα μέρος, i'll let u know. Δηλαδή δεν ξέρω αν θα είναι κι αυτή τη βδομάδα...


Εσύ μεσοβδόμαδα είσαι Λάρισα, έτσι?

----------


## jungle traveller

κυριακη εως τεταρτη.Αμα δεν προλαβω θα μου κανεις μια???  ::   ::   ::

----------


## aprin

jungle παράσιτο!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jungle traveller

::   ::   ::

----------


## aprin

Θέλω να φτιάξω μια κεραία ομοικατευθυντική OMNI για εσωτερική χρήση (δηλαδή να αντικαταστήσω την κεραία ενός access point).

Έχω ένα καλώδιο αρκετά μέτρα

TELE RG58 C/U MIL-C-17 50 OHM

κάνει αυτό το καλώδιο; (το βλέπω λίγο λεπτό).

----------


## Vigor

> κάνει αυτό το καλώδιο; (το βλέπω λίγο λεπτό).


Έχοντας παρακολουθήσει το Omni workshop, μπορώ να σου πώ πως το συγκεκριμένο καλώδιο δεν κάνει αν πρόκειται να ακολουθήσεις τις οδηγίες που περιέχονται στο συγκεκριμένο thread. Οι (θεωρητικοί) τύποι αλλάζουν όταν αλλάζει και ο τύπος του καλωδίου. Πάρε καλώδιο Aircom+ και μετά δοκίμασε να ακολουθήσεις τις οδηγίες που περιέχονται εδώ μέσα.

----------


## fotis

ξερει κανείς που μπορώ να βρώ το πλασικό σωληνάκι που μπαίνει μέσα η homemade omni και τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό?

----------


## igna

Κουβιδης Φ25 σωληνας απο ηλεκτολογικα ειδη HEAVY TYPE

----------


## verano

> Θέλω να φτιάξω μια κεραία ομοικατευθυντική OMNI για εσωτερική χρήση (δηλαδή να αντικαταστήσω την κεραία ενός access point).
> 
> Έχω ένα καλώδιο αρκετά μέτρα
> 
> TELE RG58 C/U MIL-C-17 50 OHM
> 
> κάνει αυτό το καλώδιο; (το βλέπω λίγο λεπτό).


Το καλώδιο αν είναι μικρότερης διατομής δεν πειράζει.
Αντιθέτως, είναι και καλύτερο, καθώς η ισχύς εκπομπής είναι πολύ μικρή
για την εφαρμογή που θέλεις (802.11b).

Βρες μόνο το Velocity Factor του καλωδίου και υπολόγισε εκ νέου
τις διαστάσεις όπου απαιτείται.

----------


## verano

> ξερει κανείς που μπορώ να βρώ το πλασικό σωληνάκι που μπαίνει μέσα η homemade omni και τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό?


Το υλικό μπορείς να το επιλέξεις να είναι από PVC ή fiberglass.

Οι σωλήνες του κατασκευαστή Κουβίδηείναι από U-PVC και 
όπως προτείνει ο igna πάρε τους "αντοχής".

----------


## jagon

Μερικές ιδέες/παρατηρήσεις από την εμπειρία της κατασκευής:


Για να μην κάθομαι να μετράω κάθε φορά με το παχύμετρο, έφτιαξα μερικά σωληνάκια από φύλλο χαλκού, για οδηγό. Το ένα μήκους 6 cm, για το κόψιμο του αρχικού κομματιού, το άλλο 4,4 cm, για την αφαίρεση των δύο ακραίων τμημάτων του κάθε κομματιού. Αν είχα σωληνάκι έτοιμο, με διαστάσεις που ταίριαζαν, ίσως το προτιμούσα. 

Αλλά η εύκολη λύση είναι φύλλο χαλκού 0,12 mm, που πάντα υπάρχει σε στοκ από (feedero)κατασκευές, και: 
- μέτρηση και κόψιμο μιας λωρίδας πλάτους 6 ή 4,4 cm αντίστοιχα, 
- τύλιγμα γύρω από το aircom για να πάρει το κυλινδρικό σχήμα (δε πρέπει να σφιχτεί πολύ, πρέπει να έχει αέρα για να μπορείς να το βάζεις και να το βγάζεις εύκολα στο καλώδιο), 
- κόψιμο της λωρίδας σε τέτοιο μήκος ώστε να αρκεί για ένα τύλιγμα +λίγο ακόμα, 
- κόλλημα με καλάι, χρησιμοποιώντας ένα φλογιστράκι. 
5 λεπτά υπόθεση είναι η κατασκευή (και αν).


Σχετικά με την απογύμνωση του κάθε κομματιού στις άκρες, ενώ στην αρχή τοποθετούσα το σωληνάκι στη μέση και αφαιρούσα τα 2 τμήματα των 0,8 cm από το aircom, μετά αποδείχτηκε πολύ καλύτερο το κόψιμο μόνο από τη μια άκρη τμήματος 1,6 cm, και σπρώξιμο του πυρήνα για να έρθει στη σωστή θέση. Με αυτό τον τρόπο, γινόντουσαν τα ΜΙΣΑ ΚΟΨΙΜΑΤΑ (credits to cephalon for the idea ; ). Δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί σε όλα τα καλώδια, στο aircom πάντως ο πυρήνας κουνιέται εύκολα μέσα στο διηλεκτρικό.


Τέλος κατασκεύασα μερικά ακόμα σωληνάκια μήκους 4,4 cm, στα οποία όμως έγινε ένα κόψιμο σε σχήμα V. Αυτά χρησιμεύουν στο να γίνει το σωστό μαρκάρισμα για την αφαίρεση του εξωτερικού καλύμματος του καλωδίου, στα σημεία που θα κολληθεί. Κυρίως στο να είναι ευθυγραμμισμένα τα 2 V στο ίδιο κομμάτι. Τα V χρειάστηκε να γίνουν πιο μεγάλα από ότι αρχικά υπολόγιζα με το μάτι (δείτε τις διαφορές στο φωτογραφία, το δεξιά κομμάτι είναι το πρώτο που έφτιαξα, αλλά έκανε για μικρά V cuts. Το αριστερά είναι και αυτό που τελικά χρησιμοποίησα).


Στο αρχικό κόψιμο των κομματιών 6 cm, το σωληνάκι το χρησιμοποιούσα μόνο για μαρκάρισμα, μετά το αφαιρούσα για να κόψω το καλώδιο.
Η απογύμνωση γινόταν με το άλλο σωληνάκι τοποθετημένο στο καλώδιο (βολεύει σαν οδηγός για το κοπίδι/φαλτσέτα).
Στα V cuts πάλι, τα καλούπια χρησιμοποιήθηκαν μόνο για μαρκάρισμα (ελαφρό χάραγμα με το κοπίδι) και μετά έβγαιναν, για το τελικό κόψιμο του καλύμματος.
Φυσικά όπως βολεύεται ο καθένας  :: 



Α! Δεν πετιέται τίποτα! Τα κομματάκια καλωδίου που θα περισσέψουν από την απογύμνωση των ακραίων τμημάτων, είναι ό,τι πρέπει για αποστάτες, είτε τα κάνετε 0,8 cm, είτε 1,6 cm το καθένα. Έχουν αντοχή και κυρίως έιναι όλα στο ίδιο μήκος, γιατί να κάθεστε να ξαναμετράτε όταν χρειαστεί, θα τα έχετε έτοιμα  :: 
Το καλύτερο είναι το διηλεκτρικό, στο οποίο χωράει βίδα μέγιστο πάχους 2,5 mm, αλλά πιστεύω ότι και το μαύρο κάλυμμα θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί για αποστάτης.


Hope i helped..  ::

----------


## ngia

Με 13+1 κομματάκια έδωσε 10db (ένα πάνω από την cantenna ένα κάτω από την biquad)
Το πλενταζ του aircom γανώθηκε στην άκρη ώστε να έχει μηχανική σταθερότητα όλη η κατασκευή
Η καρφίτσα το τελευταίο κομμάτι είναι για προσαρμογή..αλλάζωντας το μέσα έξω δεν είδαμε μετρήσιμη διαφορά και έτσι δεν την χρησιμοποιήσαμε

----------


## anticlimatix

Γειά σας!! Ενδιαφέρομαι κι εγώ για το workshop μόνο που η Λάρισσα μου πέφτει λίγο μακριά  ::  Αν κάνετε κάτι στην Αθήνα στείλτε μου ένα pm σας παρακαλώ!!! Έχω προσπαθήσει κι εγώ να κάνω με έναν φίλο μου μια omni αλλά περιττό να πω πως βγήκε και τι πιάναμε με αυτήν "χιχι"  ::  ::  ::

----------


## argi

Το workshop έγινε στην Αθήνα στα γραφεία του συλλόγου, και ουχί στην Λάρισσα...

Κάποια στιγμή φαντάζομαι θα επαναληφθεί... γιατί και τις 2 φορές που εγινε είχε πολύ μεγάλη επιτυχία...

@rg!

----------


## anticlimatix

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jungle traveller
> 
> θα ερθω και εγω!!
> 
> 
> Λοιπόν, επειδή άργησες λίγο για αυτό το workshop, θες να το κανονίσουμε για Λάρισα?
> 
> Έχουμε ετοιμάσει αρκετά κομματάκια καλωδίου ήδη, αλλά θέλουμε μερικά ακόμα. Δεν έχουμε κολλήσει τίποτα. Στην επόμενη αγορά aircom+ (ελπίζω να έφερε ένα μαγαζί εδώ, που περίμενε παραγγελία) και σωλήνα, να σου κρατήσω ένα μέτρο??  
> 
> Υπάρχουν έτοιμα "καλούπια" για το κόψιμο, δε χρειάζεται να μετράς με χάρακα/παχύμετρο κάθε φορά  (φωτογραφίες για τους υπόλοιπους, μόλις βρω σοβαρή ψηφιακή).


Είδα αυτό και φαντάστηκα ότι το επόμενο θα γίνει Λάρισσα! Σόρρυ... Πάντως εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ!!! Όποτε μπορείτε και το κανονίσετε, θα ήθελα πολύ να παρεβρεθώ.

----------


## jungle traveller

Κανονιζουμε το επομενο για αυτην την τεταρτη???Λεω να περασω απο τον συλλογο με τον vector θα ειναι κανενας να μας βοηθησει στην κατασκευη?

----------


## jungle traveller

κανεις δεν ψηνετε για workshop omni??  ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Ψηνόμαστε άγρια αλλά έχουν πέσει και πολλά μαζί!
Αν γίνει η συλλογή του υλικού... από εκεί και πέρα είναι εύκολη η συνέχεια!

----------


## jungle traveller

Ελα Σωκρατη κανονισε το!!!!θελουμε omni!!!  ::   ::

----------


## jungle traveller

jchr περιμενουμε τα φωτα σου για νεο workshop!!!

----------


## Vigor

> Εφτιαξα ενα οδηγο κατασκευης...


Μια παράμετρος που θα πρέπει να ληφθεί σοβαρά υπόψη και κρίνει την επιτυχία της όλης κατασκευής είναι η ταυτοποίηση του τύπου/μάρκας του καλωδίου.
Όπως διακρίνεται από τον οδηγό του jchr τα μήκη των στοιχείων της omni έχουν υπολογιστεί πάνω σε καλώδιο *Aircom+*.

Μιας και τα φυσικά χαρακτηριστικά από καλώδιο σε καλώδιο αλλάζουν,

και στην προκειμένη οι υπολογισμοί έχουν γίνει θεωρώντας ως τιμή του *συντελεστή εκβράχυνσης* (shortening factor ή αλλιώς *velocity factor*) 0.85*,
δέον είναι αν ακολουθηθούν τα βήματα του παραπάνω οδηγού, να έχει επιλεγεί το Aircom+ ως καλώδιο για την ιδιοκατασκευή της omni.

Προς επαγρύπνηση σας το παραπάνω σχόλιο λοιπόν, προκειμένου να μην στηριχτείτε σε υπολογισμούς που εφαρμόζονται μόνο σε έναν συγκεκριμένο τύπο καλωδίου και μετά προκύψουν omni υποβέλτιστης ή ακόμη και χειρίστης απόδοσης.

Αν το καλώδιο που επιλεγεί είναι τελικά κάποιο *RG-213* οι υπολογισμοί για τα μήκη των επιμέρους στοιχείων της omni θα πρέπει να επαναληφθούν θεωρώντας ως τιμή του συντελεστή εκβράχυνσης (velocity factor) η *0.66*.

* (στον παραπάνω πίνακα αναφέρεται ως τιμή velocity factor 0.83 η οποία είναι πολύ κοντά στην τιμή 0.85 που έχει εκληφθεί κατά τους υπολογισμούς του οδηγού)

----------


## downlots

Με LMR400 υπάρχει κανένας οδηγός?

----------


## commando

ασυμφορο και καλυτερο για κολλησεις το RG-58 oποτε μην το σκεφτεσαι.

----------


## downlots

Έχω ήδη ένα κομμάτι LMR400 ~1.5m που μου είναι άχρηστο!!

Θα το φτιάξω μάλλον με αυτό και βλέπουμε!!!

----------


## nikolas_350

Και τα 400αρια καλώδια 0,85 velocity factor έχουν.

http://www.m2inc.com/main%20html/lmr400_a.pdf

http://www.wirelesslan.gr/library/MANUA ... series.pdf

----------

